
Job Isn't Writing Code - smartmic
https://hackeryarn.com/post/your-job-isnt-writing-code/
======
chrisbennet
Spot on.

Every feature needs to weighed against the risk it introduces.

Example: I had commercial camera (I do machine vision) that had this feature
that would allow you to flip the image. I would come back from lunch and the
image would be flipped. If the camera never had this feature this
wouldn't/couldn't have happened.

I'm not saying you shouldn't add features but you weigh the risks.

